

FontAwesome now has pied piper icons - liquimoon
http://fontawesome.io/icons/

======
BESebastian
More importantly, rebel and imperial insignias.

------
rajington
this is just way too pornographic. pied-piper-alt looks like a guy sucking a
dick, and he’s got another dick tucked behind his ear for later...like a snack
dick.

~~~
jason_slack
somebody has been watching, LOL.

------
YungLean
what a waste of space

~~~
jeffehobbs
grump grumpity grump grumpy grump grump

